# catfish tournament April 4th. Cincinnati



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Here is the message I recived about a catfish tournament at Cincinnati. So here is a *HEADS UP *for time is short.

> ---- Mark Blauvelt <[email protected]> wrote: 
> > > 
> > > Greetings, just a reminder that next Saturday, April 4th, we will be 
hosting our first SouthWest Ohio Catfish Club tournament of 2009, on the Ohio 
River at Schmidt Ramp (Cinci Ohio). The ramp will be opened just for us on that 
day, (no docks yet) and we still have a $10 per boat ramp fee so please make 
sure you bring cash just for that. Let me know if you need directions. 
> > > 
> > > Start time is 8:00 am and we weigh in at 3:00 pm. Will try to get everyone 
together for a pre meeting around 7:30. You can put boats in after 7:00am 
> > > 
> > > Cost is $30 for the boat, includes big fish payout. we will be checking 
livewells!! 
> > > We also will have a few nice raffle items as well as a 50/50 raffle to 
help us make a few bucks to cover our website and other startup fees. (hint, 
bring a loaded wallet) 
> > > 
> > > Lastly, we have several folks looking for a boater/partner so if you have 
a boat and would like to join us, please extend a hand to those who are looking 
to play but without a boat. Contact me for a list of someone in your area who 
could defray travel costs, pull up anchors, cut bait and net fish! 
> > > 
> > > A complete set of Rules is posted on the www.swocatfishclub.com website 
but basically, 4 fish over 14" per boat, only Blues, Flats and Channels count. 
> > > 
> > > We are looking at around 12 boats that I know of so far so that is a great 
start, pass the word and get your friends to join us for a great day on the 
river. 
> > > 
> > > See ya next Saturday! 
> > > Mark Blauvelt 
> > > (937) 974-2908 
> > > [email protected] 
I am not sure if I can make it but maybe some of the other fishermen around CINCINNATI can. Tight lines.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Norb, Thanks for the plug...water and weather look to be great for the tourney on Saturday! Are you gonna make it? would love to see ya join us!
Salmonid


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,d be interrested, but i don,t have a boat. can pay my half plus gas.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

If I was going to take my boat out I'd welcome you on it, but I'm parterneing up w/ Mark for this one.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks man, maybe next time


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

going to say big fish is going to be a 41 pound 7 oz off the serapine wall on a shad head at around 1:15 p.m.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

what were the results


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Results were posted in the Catfish Forum. 
A tougher day then most expected, waaay too much drift in the water kept all the Blue cat guys out of the current.

Salmonid


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Just curious what was the payouts?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

17 teams, ($30 /boat) payouts were $210, $100, $50 and $75 BF, 85% payout. 

Salmonid


----------

